# question about feeding Cichlids



## Nobis911 (Mar 28, 2011)

allright so i kno its feed as much as they can consume in 2 minutes... but im a little confused...

i give my cichlids maybe 2-3 pinch of the NLS sinking pellets, and they allways seem like starving children... they ATTACK the food... should i be feeding more then 2-3 pinchs?

im really confused about this part lol...

any help or insight would be great

here is a pick of what my "pinch" looks like. thanks guys


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

how many cichlids do you have and how large is the tank? what kind of filtration too.


----------



## Nobis911 (Mar 28, 2011)

i have about 9 juvi cichlids, 60 gal tank....

and the rena XP3 filteration


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

They should always seem hungry, in the wild they eat algae off rocks all day, it's wired into their instincts. NLS has a ton of nutrients, way more than algae so they really only need to eat a bit. Underfeeding is always better than overfeeding. For mbunas i usually feed what they can eat in like 45 seconds, 2 mins is way too much imo, cuz they'll gorge themselves and risk bloat or reduced life expectancy at the very least. Don't feel bad that they seem to be begging for more food, you are doing them a favour by not allowing them to overeat.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Ah yes. I agree, just make sure they all eat evenly and one doesnt hog the food. I used to let algae grow wild in my mbuna tank and they used to eat it off the rocks all the time. was very cool.


----------



## Nobis911 (Mar 28, 2011)

allright, thanks guys. i guess underfeeding is better then over feeding 

thanks alot for all the info


----------

